# Enhanced RailBoss Low Battery Detection



## philkeys (Dec 1, 2011)

I have looked in the manual but didn't find anything about low battery detection or LED codes.

My LED flashes three times in a row and the loco stops running. Does this mean the battery is low?

This is an old RailBoss.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Don’t know the answer but there is a RailPro forum too.





__





RailPro User Group - RailPro Specific Help & Discussion


RailPro Specific Help & Discussion




rpug.pdc.ca


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but RailBoss is from G Scale Graphics, RailPro is from Ring Engineering, two totally different products.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

If this is a RailBoss 4 then look at page 10 of the *Operations Manual*. If some older version then I'd suggest that you contact them directly at [email protected].


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep miss reading the two. My apologies.


----------



## gscalegraphics (Oct 14, 2021)

philkeys said:


> I have looked in the manual but didn't find anything about low battery detection or LED codes.
> 
> My LED flashes three times in a row and the loco stops running. Does this mean the battery is low?
> 
> This is an old RailBoss.


The RailBoss indicates a low battery by cutting the throttle in half and flashing the front light. The loco slows indicating something is wrong (low battery). You can then hit the STOP button and return to full throttle range to get the loco back to safe ground. If the battery voltage is dangerously low, it will just stop the loco. Please refer to the manual for instructions to program for your battery voltage. I am always available via e-mail or phone to help if needed. www.GScaleGraphics.net


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Micky, many very similarly named products for sure!

Greg


----------



## philkeys (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded with the low battery info. My home-built battery packs are old and not holding much of a charge. New cells on the way.

Phil


----------

